# Has anyone tried this stick fighting?



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 9, 2006)

Here's the link: http://www.sca.org/chivarts.html#combat

I did that for a number of years.  The stuff that goes around it is VERY silly.  It's also frought with politics that make the politicing of MA seem pretty tame.  However, the fighting, although with lots of armor, is full contact with weapons that are about 3 pounds or more.  Learned to take a hit and how to hit hard.  What do you FMA people think of this?

Jeff


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, I did with a "Master" in SCA a few years back. It was pretty cool to fight full power and full contact. Wasn't used to the 1 1/2 rattan though.


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 10, 2006)

I did that while in college back in the 80s.  The fighting was fun!  But the people were mostly pretty weird, and realy cliquish... "politics" is mild for what went on.  I just wanted to fight but I had to get costumes and stuff... even for a Dungeons & Dragons nerd like me it was too much nerdery.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, they are weird.  I got into cause of D&D as well, but although the fighting and fencing were great, not worth the headaches.  Glad I did it though.  the fighting was a good experience and learned some lessons from it.

Jeff


----------

